# XD-40 Issue



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have a fairly new XD-40 with about 200 rounds max through it. Never had any FTF issues. I have noticed this rough textured area. I am thinking either it got really hot or either it's just a molding mark during manufacturing of this gun. Anybody know what this rough area could be caused from?

Thanks guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's just gotta be a manufacturering flaw. I doubt it's getting that hot.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

I've owned 2 XD's. A XD9 Service and I just recently sold a XD45 Tac to a local club shooter. I've noticed the same thing on the rear rail section. It's plastic obviously. I don't think it will cause a problem. As far as cause, it may just be from the manufacturing process.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

breech said:


> I've owned 2 XD's. A XD9 Service and I just recently sold a XD45 Tac to a local club shooter. I've noticed the same thing on the rear rail section. It's plastic obviously. I don't think it will cause a problem. As far as cause, it may just be from the manufacturing process.


What made U get rid of the 45 XD?


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> breech said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned 2 XD's. A XD9 Service and I just recently sold a XD45 Tac to a local club shooter. I've noticed the same thing on the rear rail section. It's plastic obviously. I don't think it will cause a problem. As far as cause, it may just be from the manufacturing process.
> ...


In all honestly cost of ammo. I don't have a problem with 45's. The XD was one of my gaming guns. I shoot at least once a week and each time I shoot on average of 300 rounds. It adds up over time. I'm going to switch back to either a 9mm or 40 for the games. It's more cost effective since I'll just be killing cardboard.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

That rear area where the spot is isn't metal, it's polymer molded with the frame. But, your right....if it got that hot it would have melted alot more than just that one spot.


----------



## C1076USMC (May 5, 2006)

I'd email Springfield about it. Send the picture. They are really easy to talk to and deal with. They will issue you a RMA # if they think they need to see it. They will reimburse the shipping too. I'd talk to Deb Else ([email protected]). She'll get you an answer right away.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

breech said:


> In all honestly cost of ammo. I don't have a problem with 45's. The XD was one of my gaming guns. I shoot at least once a week and each time I shoot on average of 300 rounds. It adds up over time. I'm going to switch back to either a 9mm or 40 for the games. It's more cost effective since I'll just be killing cardboard.


That's why I don't have anything but 9mm guns right now myself. The 45 ammo gets very expensive.

The only 45 I may buy will be the HK45 - their unreleased gun that should be out next year.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2006)

My XD40 is very clean and sharp around that area. But I don't that it should be any heat or hot gasses in that area, so I would think it is a casting thing. There shoudn't be any forces in that area either, so I wouldn't stress over it (pun only half intended). :wink:


----------

